# Getting gear



## squarefoot (Oct 10, 2014)

Trying desperately to get the right gear for automatic taping system, we on the east coast tend to do it all by hand so this great gear is all new to me, I've checked as many different distributers and got some good prices but the shipping to Canada is driving the price up. Anyone know of any places in Canada that sells the 10 inch fat boy box and a 12 inch flat box with tape tech handle, also the pump with adaptor, Columbia brand or tape tech, would love an automatic taper used but in great condition.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out West Tech tools. They are in Canada.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

_www.*all-wall*.com _
_can't beat the price. _

_I paid $1,584 Canadian with shipping for my _*Columbia Automatic Taper. *

best offer I got from the drywall suppliers in Calgary Alberta was $1,950. lol


----------



## squarefoot (Oct 10, 2014)

*No kidding*

They told me the same thing, I'm going to Calgary south and I'm going to get level5 tools, think it's a good choice for me right now, down the road I'll upgrade if I need to


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

*Columbia tools are the way to go. eazy to get parts. and the quality everything. and the new line of semi automatic tools.*
*I know your trying to save money. but the Columbia tools will last forever. *


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm going to Calgary south? what?


----------



## squarefoot (Oct 10, 2014)

*Where*

I'm going to Mahogany, suppose to be busy as hell, I'm leaving from Nova Scotia, driving, should only take about five days lol. Keep in touch maybe we can get together for a coffee, don't drink so coffee is it.


----------

